# davy crickett rifle



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

todya at walmart i saw these little 22's. they're called davy crickett's. apparently, they are a children's rifle. i was thinking of getting one for **** hunting. 30'' long, 2 1/2 pounds, and only $100. it would be a breeze to carry all night. i was wondering if anyone bought one for their kids and/or seen them on the shelf or in use. oh, they also offer a 1 yr warranty and for $10 you can buy a 5 yr. it just seems that any company offering a warranty has a decent product. thanks. i appreciate the help/info.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I won one at a banquet. Save your money and buy a decent gun. I never even shot it. Sold it for 80.00. :roll:


----------



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

thats what i figured.... thanks


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

If you want a really lightweight rifle to carry all day and night, try the Marlin model 795. I picked one of these up at Wal-mart and put a Bushnell 4X scope on it to play around with on the property here. After getting the rifle home, I cleaned it and put five rounds in it and fired it to make sure it did not jam on me or I would have had to bring it back to the store. As soon as the scope arrived via UPS, I mounted that and bore sighted. I took it out in the yard and begin to sight it in at 50 yards. It took only 5 shots to get it where I wanted it center bull.
I then did a rapid fire from the bench and then refilled the clip. I once again did a rapid fire to see if the gun would jam and it fed and spit out every round like a high dollar rifle would. All shots went right in the center bull as well.
I was so surprised with this little .22. It is extremely impressive. It is clip fed with 10 rounds and has last shot hold open. Synthetic stock. 
With the Bushnell Scope mounted on it, the weight is still minimal.
I really love this rifle.
I have a Remington .22 semi that was handed down from my grandfather that also has a Bushnell on it and can tell you that the weight is doubled that of the Marlin 795.
Give it a try. I seriously don't think you would be disappointed with it.


----------



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

thanks. ill take a look at one. ive got a ruger and it just gets heavy having to carry all kinds of crap through the woods all night. my friends dad bought 2 rossi rifles on sale the other day. beautiful guns. $229 before tax. break action, one's a 223, the other is 17 hmr, both bull barrels. simmons scopes on both included. i am undecided really. i might save some money for one of them instead.


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2006)

My dad bought one for each of my daughters the day they were born. To date my 8 year old shot hers a few times last summer. They are light and little but the sights aren't very fine so accuracey is limited. I won't buy one for me although the are cute. Dad bought a Henry for my son, The sights are better on that and it has a stainless barell. Looks cute also.
For **** hunting I always used to carry a ruger single 6 pistol with a leg holster. I could run, jump and catch dogs without having a gun in my hands plus I never had a problem knocking a **** out of a tree, even tall white pines. 
Just my 2 cents :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I always carry a Ruger Mk-II 5 inch bull barrel in a belt holster. Forget a rifle on a **** hunt, to heavy and clumbersome.


----------

